#ubuntu-cat 2012-08-01
<ggrappa> bona tarda
#ubuntu-cat 2012-08-02
<jordisayol> bon dia
<jordisayol> fa unes setmanes vaig preguntar per aquí, com es podia desar informació generada per la instaŀlació d'un paquet deb, per a ser usada durant la desinstaŀlació.
<jordisayol> com que va semblar que no hi havia una opció específica per fer això, he decidit de crear un fitxer amb la informació de la instaŀlació a dins de /var/spool/{nom_del_programa}/fitxer_log
<jordisayol> si algú creu que això és una aberració, si us plau, que em digui alguna manera millor de fer-ho. merci
<jordisayol> alexm dpm
<dpm> jordisayol, no estic familiaritzat amb /var/spool, però no has pensat en /var/log?
<jordisayol> dpm: sip, de fet vaig estar dubtant entre aquests dos directoris, però al /var/log hi ha molta informació del sistema, i ja que el /var/spool és per a que els programes/usuaris hi desin informació per a fer servir posteriorment, vaig inclinar-me per aquest
<jordisayol> on dic, programes/usuaris cal també afegir sistema, administradors, etc.
<dpm> jordisayol, crec que els dos llocs són vàlids. Un altre lloc encara podria ser /var/tmp -> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#VARTMPTEMPORARYFILESPRESERVEDBETWEE
<jordisayol> dpm: ja però no pot ser que el /var/tmp el netegi el sistema quan reinicia?
<jordisayol> dpm: si llegís abans de parlar seria més maco... :-/
<dpm> "The /var/tmp directory is made available for programs that require temporary files or directories that are preserved between system reboots."
<dpm> :)
<dpm> en tot cas, només un suggeriment - crec que qualsevol d'aquests tres llocs pot ser vàlid
<jordisayol> dpm: el /var/tmp el descarto ja que, tot i que no s'esborra automàticament cada inici, pot ser netejat sense més en qualsevol moment, i aiò no interessa
<jordisayol> s/aiò/això/
<jordisayol> dpm: " Although data stored in /var/tmp is typically deleted in a site-specific manner, it is recommended that deletions occur at a less frequent interval than /tmp."
<dpm> suposo que depèn de com estigui configurat el servidor
<jordisayol> o de procediments executats manualment, però el resultat és que la informació no està segura
<dpm> sip
<jordisayol> dpm: doncs res, a manca d'una solució millor, es quedarà així. gràcies pels comentaris
<dpm> d'acord :)
<alexm> el /var/spool s'associa més a cues d'entrada/sortida com el correu
<alexm> les bases de dades per exemple acostumen estar a /var/lib
<alexm> i en general la informació que necessiten les aplicacions i que pot ser canviant també
<alexm> però el cas que planteges, jordisayol, potser no és el més habitual
<alexm> he mirat si hi havia res similar a /var/lib/dpkg/info/* però no he vist cap fitxer que s'assembli al que tu vols
<alexm> potser el millor en aquests casos és preguntar a alguna llista de devels
<alexm> ja comentareu com acaba la cosa, ara he de marxar...
#ubuntu-cat 2012-08-03
<jordisayol> bon dia
<jordisayol> alexm: gràcies pels comentaris d'ahir
<jordisayol> la veritat és que cap de /var/log , /var/spool o /var/lib són la solució que em cal.
<jordisayol> jo només vull saber si mentre s'instaŀla el paquet s'ha creat un usuari/grup, per poder-los eliminar quan es desinstaŀli, i no deixar rastres pel sistema, res més.
<alexm> si és un usuari prou específic del paquet pots eliminar-lo sempre quan s'esborri el paquet i llestos
<alexm> aleshores aniria al postrm
<jordisayol> i si ja existeix abans d'instaŀlar el paquet?
<alexm> jo m'asseguraria què diu el debian policy sobre el tema
<jordisayol> no he trobat res jo
<alexm> hi ha paquets que deixen els usuaris però em sona que d'altres els eliminen
<alexm> el més segur és no eliminar-lo, és clar
<jordisayol> exacte, però tant una cosa com l'altra no són correctes, crec jo
<jordisayol> però això és allò tant emprenyador d'anar deixant el rastre per a on passes...
<jordisayol> alexm: l'usuari/grup és «vibe»
<jordisayol> el mateix nom del projecte
<alexm> sempre pots mirrar de llençar un diàleg i preguntar si cal donar de baixa l'usuari
<alexm> i per defecte el deixes viu
<jordisayol> alexm: uf. vols que els usuaris morin d'estrès oi? ;-)
<alexm> però jo miraria què fan altres paquets (mysql, postgresql, apache, etc.)
<alexm> si 2/3 no eliminen usuaris jo tampoc ho faria
<alexm> si no vols estressar ningú i no vols dedicar-hi massa temps jo trobo prou raonable no donar de baixa l'usuari
<alexm> en qualsevol cas, l'usuari que donis d'alta seria de sistema, oi?
<jordisayol> alexm: ja ho he mirat, i el mateix paquet elimina l'usuari a debian, i el deixa viu a fedora... :-/
<jordisayol> sip
<alexm> perquè aleshores és més fàcil, mires si l'usuari vibe és de sistema i en cas que sí el dones de baixa
<alexm> de sistema vol dir amb uid < 1000
<alexm> però clar això tampoc és gaire portable
<jordisayol> això també ho havia pensat, però no forçosament ha de ser <1000
<alexm> si és de sistema, en principi a linux sí
<jordisayol> nop, fedora, per exemple és <500
<alexm> (alguna distro moderna que compleixi LSB, entenc)
<alexm> apa! callo doncs
<alexm> res, que no l'eliminis ;)
<jordisayol> si noi, és una tocada de bolets...
<jordisayol> saps que? m'eliminaré a mi mateix i fora problemes :-)
<alexm> també pots mirar si el home és /home/... o alguna altra cosa com /usr... o /var...
<alexm> però /home tampoc és necessàriament cap indicatiu de res
<alexm> jo no em complicaria la vida
<jordisayol> seriosament, després de tot, no és tant greu cear un petit fitxer a /var/{algun_dir} a on posi quin usuari/grup s'ha creat durant la instaŀlació
<alexm> no és greu però tampoc habitual
<jordisayol> ho entenc alexm, però no sé a tu, però  a mi no m'agrada deixar rastres, al més pur estil güindous
<jordisayol> crear un fitxer de registre dins de /var/ és, de moment, el mal menor, i el més confiable.
<alexm> jordisayol: si crees l'usuari és perquè tindràs un directori amb ell com a propietari
<alexm> per què no mires si el home de l'usuari vibe és el directori que tu volies i llestos?
<alexm> perquè si l'usuari ja existia prèviament donarà error la instal·lació o l'utilitzaràs igualment?
<jordisayol> alexm: això m'assegura que l'usuari no existia?
<jordisayol> alexm: amés, es pot crear un usuari "normal" sense que es crei l'estructura de directoris
<alexm> el que vull dir és que si tu crees el l'usuari i li assignes un entorn concret, específic del paquet, potser et resulta fàcil veure si aquest és l'entorn que tu has creat quan vulguis eliminar el paquet, sense que et calgui posar cap log a /var
<jordisayol> alexm: ara m'he perdut. l'usuari és simplement per a rebaixar privilegis un cop s'han fet tot el necessari amb privilegis de root
<jordisayol> alexm: l'usuari s'usa sempre. si existeix, la instaŀlació no fa res, si no hi és, el crea
<alexm> però si ja exisitia i era el username del propietari, per exemple, aleshores seria un problema no?
<jordisayol> alexm: jo diria que nop. l'usuari inicia el servidor com a root, llavors el programa fa tot el que cal amb privilegis de root, i després rebaixa aquests privilegis a l'usuari vibe. tant hi fa que sigui l'username del propietari
<alexm> seria interessant provar què passa si instal·les postgresql o mysql després de crear un usuari com els que ells afegeixen
<jordisayol> alexm: mysql el crea si no hi és, i l'elimina tans si com no
<alexm> però si existeix un usuari «normal» anomenat mysql, entenc que hauria de fallar la instal·lació
<jordisayol> nop. espera que et passo el tros d'sh que ho fa, un momentet
<alexm> no em veig executant el mysql com un usuari d'un servidor només perquè hagi decidit dir-se mysql, però potser m'esquivoco
<jordisayol> el paquet mysql-server, al preinst , hi ha això:
<jordisayol> # creating mysql group if he isn't already there
<jordisayol> if ! getent group mysql >/dev/null; then
<jordisayol>  	# Adding system group: mysql.
<jordisayol> 	addgroup --system mysql >/dev/null
<jordisayol> fi
<jordisayol> # creating mysql user if he isn't already there
<jordisayol> if ! getent passwd mysql >/dev/null; then
<jordisayol> 	# Adding system user: mysql.
<jordisayol> 	adduser \
<jordisayol> 	  --system \
<jordisayol>           --disabled-login \
<jordisayol> 	  --ingroup mysql \
<jordisayol> 	  --no-create-home \
<jordisayol> argggg, el freenode s'ha ceixat
<jordisayol> com deia, el paquet mysql-server, al preinst hi ha això:
<jordisayol> http://paste.debian.net/181886/
<alexm> jordisayol: molt curiós.... suposo que no es pot controlar tot però em sembla poc robust
<alexm> en fi, plego per avui... a reveure!
<jordisayol> dew!!!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://alexcabal.com/dear-gnome-devs-please-stop-trashing-gnome/
#ubuntu-cat 2013-08-01
<alexm> bé, wagafo, si vols comentar alguna cosa podem fer com que ens reunim ;-)
<wagafo> Hola, doncs sí, sembla que serà tete a tete
<wagafo> No hi havia ordre del dia a més
<wagafo> Poso doncs un enllaç al tema de l'Ubuntu Edge a ubuntu.cat, em sembla que té sentit, oi?
<alexm> em sembla bé
<wagafo> Doncs ho faig, ho posaré a un bloc que diu botiga, i mentre duri la campanya substituiré les samarretes que es veuen, que de totes maneres em sembla que ja estan esgotades
<alexm> jo m'estic pensant si m'apunto al projecte o no
<alexm> però són molts calés
<wagafo> Jo m'he apuntat quan estaven més barats, 625
<wagafo> Per 625 si s'acaben de fer estaran molt bé
<wagafo> Però em sembla que a no ser que el Shuttleworth es posi amb uns quants milions no arribaran
<alexm> 625€ o $ ?
<wagafo> dòlares, en euros no va arribar a 500
<alexm> doncs ara no n'hi ha pas d'aquests
<alexm> no surten pas a la llista dels perks els de 625$
<wagafo> No perquè es van esgotar, el primer dia hi havia de 600 i van marxar el primer dia mateix
<alexm> però encara que s'esgotin surten igual a la web, no?
<wagafo> No, aquests els van treure, i els de 675 també, sols mostren els últims, suposo que per no empipar als que ja estan pagant més
<alexm> doncs quins ous
<alexm> no ho entenc
<alexm> jo 500€ potser els pagaria però ara m'ho estic pensant
<wagafo> Sembla que és una estratègia d'això del crowfounding
<alexm> he llegit que retornaran calés als que hagin pagat més si la cosa tira endavant, no entenc res
<wagafo> Bé, el més probable és que ens tornin els calers d'aquí a unes setmanes, no sé com es pot arribar als 32 milions
<wagafo> Em sembla que sols tornaran als que van pagar 800 entre els dies que es van esgotar els de 600 i els que van treure els de 625 que es quan vaig entrar jo, perquè normalment no s'ofereixen perks més barats quan hi ha de més cars
<wagafo> Bé, doncs el cap de setmana em retiro a Montargull per unes setmanes, si vas a Oliana no estarem massa lluny
<alexm> doncs amb aquest preu no faran gaire negoci
<alexm> aquest cap de setmana hi anem, és festa major :)
<wagafo> El problema si baixen els perks es que han de tornar a tots els que van pagar 725 i 775, a més dels de 800
<alexm> però tornarem diumenge, que treballem la setmana vinent
<wagafo> La festa major de MOntargull és al final de setembre, sempre ens pelem de fred
<alexm> crec que han plantejat malament els perks
<alexm> no té sentit tenir el mateix per preus diferents
<alexm> en general el que es fa és que com més pagues més beneficis obtens
<wagafo> Sembla que és habitual, perquè sempre pot haver gent que vulgui contribuir una mica més que el mínim
<alexm> és el primer cop que veig que pots pagar preus diferents per obtenir el mateix i no m'agrada
<alexm> això no funciona així, wagafo
<tsdgeos> no
<alexm> quan tu tries un perk, després pots indicar que vols pagar més del preu que marca
<wagafo> No sé, no és una venda, és com fer-se soci d'un projecte
<tsdgeos> la idea es premiar als que compren abans
<tsdgeos> per aixo nomes hi ha X telefons a 600€
<wagafo> Sí, és tot estratègia de crowfunding
<tsdgeos> X+y a 625, etc
<tsdgeos> si es bona idea o no
<tsdgeos> ja no comento
<wagafo> El tema és que sembla força difícil que s'aconsegueixi arribar a la meta, al ritme que va
<alexm> ho entenc però és el primer cop que veig un crowdfunding on es premia als primers
<alexm> i he participat en uns quants
<wagafo> Doncs jo és el primer que participo així que no sé com va
<alexm> no em sembla bé i crec que farà que molta gent es faci enrere
<alexm> sobretot perquè si hom s'assabenta que a sobre retiren els perks que ja s'han completat és poc ètic
<alexm> bé, sempre queda l'opció d'aliar-se amb algú i comprar-ne 2 de cop, que surt una mica millor
<wagafo> Em sembla que els de Canonical tampoc tenen massa experiència
<wagafo> O comprar dos i vendre un a ebay
<alexm> ja veurem però em sembla que costarà
<wagafo> Segur que te'l treuen de les mans si s'acaben de fer
<alexm> a més el salt entre $50 i $775 és molt bèstia
<wagafo> Però per 50 sols et donen una samarreta, oi?
<alexm> sí
<wagafo> Bé, almenys han animat una mica la comunitat amb tot això, però si no surt hi haurà molta gent desabuda
<wagafo> Molt bé nois, em retiro, bona festa major a Oliana i ens llegim aviat
<alexm> el total va creixent però no sé si prou ràpid
<alexm> bones vacances wagafo
<wagafo> Gràcies, igualment quan et toqui
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<alexm> apa doncs, jo també retiro
<alexm> tsdgeos: que hi hagi sort
<tsdgeos> gracies :D
#ubuntu-cat 2014-08-01
<jordi_> hola
<jordi_> necesito saber quina versio de Ubuntu em recomaneu par un ordenador antic pentium 4 2.66 GHz y de RAM 512 a 2.68GHz
<jordi_> funcio, navegacio internet, reproduir DVD i fitxers de so i vídeo documents libreoffice
<jordi_> por lo que leo en los foros lo mejor es xubuntu
#ubuntu-cat 2015-08-02
<jan> jan
#ubuntu-cat 2016-08-03
<AniolMarti> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> holahola
<aniolgarcia> Hola!
<AniolMarti> Bones!
<AniolMarti> Avui et serà fàcil confondre'ns Rafael xD
<aniolgarcia> Si ;-)
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és Últims detalls per a la jornada de treball ubuntaire
<rafael_carreras> hi ha alguna novetat, AniolMarti?
<AniolMarti> Tant per dir el lloc exacte com per fer la reserva pel dinar necessito el nombre de persones que vindran
<rafael_carreras> (o era aniolgarcia)  :-)
<AniolMarti> Si som pocs es pot fer a casa meva, però si som més de 5 hauria de reservar algun lloc com a molt tard la setmana que ve
<rafael_carreras> doncs faré una crida a la llista per veure quants serem
<AniolMarti> I també depèn d'en Josep, és clar
<AniolMarti> Casa meva són 4 pisos sense ascensor
<rafael_carreras> ups
<AniolMarti> Però vaja, si ve reservo una sala i cap problema
<rafael_carreras> això, molt millor, no?
<AniolMarti> Demà passaré a mirar com està el tema i ho passaré per les llistes
<AniolMarti> Pel tema d'assistents, si vols creo un esdeveniment a la web
<rafael_carreras> ah, doncs sí
<AniolMarti> Quan acabem la reunió ho faig i te'l passo per email
<rafael_carreras> llavors fas tu mateix la crida a la llista o la faig jo?
<rafael_carreras> ah, doncs ja la faig jo
<AniolMarti> Perfecte
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més?
<AniolMarti> Quin nom li poso? xD
<AniolMarti> Pencada Ubuntaire?
<rafael_carreras> el que vulguis :-)
<rafael_carreras> bé, segon punt
<rafael_carreras> Proposició d'incorporació de l'AniolGarcia com a membre de l'equip
<AniolMarti> +1
<rafael_carreras> primer de tot, disculpes a l'aniolgarcia perquè li vaig dir que actualitzés el wiki i no es pot
<rafael_carreras> és una tocada de nassos
<AniolMarti> Força
<AniolMarti> Perd el sentit de ser wiki
<rafael_carreras> aniolgarcia: tens alguna pàgina personal?
<aniolgarcia> uf, tinc una pàgina web, però no hi ha gaire res interessant
<rafael_carreras> bé, el cert és que a més del que diu el wiki no actualitzat, l'aniolgarcia ha fet encara més coses
<aniolgarcia> Si voleu tinc el curriculum...
<aniolgarcia> XD
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AniolGarcia
<AniolMarti> aniolgarcia: És estil el de l'Elon Musk? xD
<aniolgarcia> No crec que etigui tan complet ni ben fet...
<rafael_carreras> aniolgarcia: ens pots fer cinc cèntims de què més has fet, últimament?
<AniolMarti> Un parèntesis: Rafael, quan acabem em podràs refrescar les activitats que es faran a la pencada?
<AniolMarti> Res, trobat a la wiki :)
<rafael_carreras> AniolMarti: d'acord
<rafael_carreras> AniolMarti: però gairebé no hi diu res, vam quedar que ho veuríem allà mateix, apart de la qüestió del servidor que sí que està clara
<aniolgarcia> refael_carreras: bé, tampoc he fet gaires coses més: amb l'equip vaig participar a la UGJ de 2015 fent traduccions, i n'he continuat fent  amb la mesura que he pogut. També he ajudat en dues festes de presentació
<AniolMarti> D'acord, poso el link de la wiki doncs, merci
<rafael_carreras> perfecte, aniolgarcia !
<aniolgarcia> Em vaig oferir també a ajudar amb la web en la mesura que els meus coneixements em permetessin
<AniolMarti> Sí, crec que ja et vaig administrador, correcte?
<aniolgarcia> Sí, cert!
<rafael_carreras> aniolgarcia: sí, d'això n'haurem de parlar a la jornada, no sé si tenim un pla d'acció
<AniolMarti> Sobre la web?
<rafael_carreras> bé, haurem de votar si acceptem l'aniolgarcia com a nou membre de l'equip
<rafael_carreras> AniolMarti: espera, que votem
<rafael_carreras> +1
<AniolMarti> +1
<rafael_carreras> el wagafo, el SiscoGarcia i el josepgallart van votar +1 a la llista de correu
<rafael_carreras> Felicitats, aniolgarcia !
<AniolMarti> Benvingut!
<aniolgarcia> Moltes gràcies!
<rafael_carreras> estem molt contents de tenir-te
<aniolgarcia> I jo de ser-hi! Espero poder-vos ajudar en el que es necessiti!
<rafael_carreras> segur que sí
<rafael_carreras> ara et posaré al grup del launchpad
<aniolgarcia> Perfecte!
<rafael_carreras> au, ja està. Bona nit a tothom :-)
<AniolMarti> http://www.ubuntu.cat/pencada-ubuntaire-0916
<AniolMarti> El link de la pencada
<AniolMarti> Apa, bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit i gràcies altre cop!
<rafael_carreras> AniolMarti: perfecte, gràcies
#ubuntu-cat 2016-08-04
<xroijals> hola bon dia
<xroijals> pregunta
<xroijals> on puc fer preguntes i consultes tècniques?
<xroijals> en el cas de Debian hi havia debian-user-catalan
<xroijals> a la feina fem servir Ubuntu 12.04, 14.04 i BioLinux (una variant de la Ubuntu LTS sobre repositoris de Ubuntu 1*.04LTS) i no sé ben bé on fer les consultes
#ubuntu-cat 2018-08-01
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
<rafael_carreras>  bon vespre
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> avui tenim reunió d'última hora :-)
<josepgallart> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> però sembla que la convocatòria ha tingut èxit
<rafael_carreras> l'únic punt de l'ordre del dia és allò del floss bcn
<giorgiograppa> tot i ser primer d'agost, té molt de mèrit.
<rafael_carreras> ho expliques, josepgallart ?
<josepgallart> apartin de la convocatòria que varem rebre a la llista  vaig anar a la primera reunio que  per mitxa del ajuntament de barcelona varen convocar flossBcn
<josepgallart> va anar molt be erem mes de 30 persones
<josepgallart> representants de organitzacions, programadors i empreses tots vinculats al programari lliure
<josepgallart> la finalitat era coorganitzar una jornada sobre programari lliure per el mes de octubre a Barcelona
<josepgallart> el altre dia varem definir els ambit de interes per fer tallers i xerrades
<josepgallart> Podeu proposar xerrades i altres activitats més enllà de les ponències, tallers, etc.
<josepgallart> Degut a que hem de tancar l’agenda, s’acceptaran propostes fins el 5 de Setembre.
<josepgallart> Track 1: Gestió de la comunitat
<josepgallart> La comunitat pot salvar el projecte
<josepgallart> Track 2: Open Data
<josepgallart> Gestió comunitària de dades obertes.
<josepgallart> Track 3: Programari lliure en els organismes públics
<josepgallart> Suport de les comunitats des de les institucions.
<josepgallart> Debat al voltant de les barreres per la implantació.
<josepgallart> Track 4: Sobirania tecnològica
<josepgallart> Alternatives a les grans plataformes privatives.
<josepgallart> Track 5: Sostenibilitat i models de negoci
<Pere_> bona nit
<josepgallart> la propera jornada sera el setembre 8ja mi e apuntat)
<rafael_carreras> a mi em sembla una bona iniciativa
<josepgallart> ara ens proposen: Estamos buscando soporte para FlossBcn. Si estás interesado puedes hacerlo de la siguiente manera
<josepgallart> 1) Estamos pidiendo a todas las entidades que puedan firmar una carta con un texto similar al de este enlace: [LINK] 
<josepgallart> 2) Enviar un logo de tu compañía o entidad para permitir ponerlo en la web flossbcn.org.
<rafael_carreras> i conec la meitat dels que van parlar :-)
<josepgallart> https://flossbcn.us18.list-manage.com/track/click?u=00c241b47d219abf9f53a572c&id=cff3df0281&e=58d0ea63a5
<josepgallart> https://flossbcn.us18.list-manage.com/track/click?u=00c241b47d219abf9f53a572c&id=ea200fc7aa&e=58d0ea63a5
<josepgallart> la propera reunio es Finalmente, y respecto al próximo evento, ya tenemos una fecha fijada: el próximo 19 de Septiembre. Puedes registrarte aquí: flossbcn2.eventbrite.es
<josepgallart> si algu mes se anima ens veiem alla
<rafael_carreras> el web demana usuari i contrasenya
<rafael_carreras> encara no és operatiu?
<josepgallart> si us sembla be els i donare el logo de la ç
<josepgallart> no o ser
<rafael_carreras> a mi em sembla bé
<rafael_carreras> i a la resta què us sembla?
<aniolgarcia> Per mi, endavant!
<giorgiograppa> no sé què en sortirà, però crec que els ubuntaires hauríem de ser-hi.
<Pere_> jo, disculpeu, desconec el logo...
<rafael_carreras> i ja hi tenim un voluntari :)
<josepgallart> cal signar carta de autoritzacio per el logo
<josepgallart> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1INx62SPK8_DyjcGnPXEV4qyMqrkRwq1VHmAt9gkcjJI/edit
<rafael_carreras> Pere_: surt a la samarreta que tenim a "botiga": https://www.ubuntu.cat/
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: fins quan tinc temps per signar-ho i enviar-ho?
<Pere_> gracies Rafael!
<giorgiograppa> (per cert, em sembla que l'enllaç a la botiga no funciona: ho podeu comprovar?)
<josepgallart> no posa termini rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> i saps on s'ha d'enviar?
<rafael_carreras> correu electrònic?
<Pere_> doncs no, jo he volgut entrar a la botiga i no fa res....
<rafael_carreras> Pere_: ja, només era per ensenyar-te el logo, és el primer que he trobat
<rafael_carreras> Pere_: o no era això el que volies?
<Pere_> d'acord, sols era per el comentari de giorgiograpa
<giorgiograppa> gràcies, Pere_
<josepgallart> flossbcn@gmail.com
<Pere_> si, si, era el que volia sols que ja possat he pensat de fer una ullada...
<rafael_carreras> tinc dues pegues, tenen un grup de facebook i documents de google
<rafael_carreras> d'entrada, ja em queixaré
<giorgiograppa> queixa-te'n! queixa-te'n! :_)
<josepgallart> el grup no pero el facebook tambe el tenim nosaltres
<rafael_carreras> doncs em queixaré també
<josepgallart> :-D
<josepgallart> ells tenen un grup a loomio : https://flossbcn.us18.list-manage.com/track/click?u=00c241b47d219abf9f53a572c&id=eda57ea13f&e=58d0ea63a5
<josepgallart> i nosaltres som mes de Metup amb 531 membres . https://www.meetup.com/es-ES/ubuntu-cat/
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més?
<giorgiograppa> sí, això de l'enllaç a la botiga, que no funciona...
<josepgallart> ja em pasaras la carta signada i el logo envio el de la samarreta
<rafael_carreras> que jo sàpiga, no tenim botiga en línia
<rafael_carreras> però us puc vendre samarretes en mà
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: a veure si divendres tinc una estona
<josepgallart> ok gracies
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs bona nit
<giorgiograppa> doncs, tenim un bonic enllaç des d'ubuntu.cat
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> giorgiograppa: on és  l'enllaç?
<AniolM_> Acabo d'arribar a casa, encara hi sou?
<giorgiograppa> serà la botiga general d'ubuntu??
<giorgiograppa> rafael_carreras: en la portada d'ubuntu.cat
<aniolgarcia> Jo crec que és més que res per anunciar les samarretes, però no em consta que tinguem una botiga en línia...
<rafael_carreras> sóc l'únic que no el veu?
<AniolM_> +1 aniolgarcia
<rafael_carreras> giorgiograppa: enganxa aquí l'enllaç, gamarús
<giorgiograppa> rafael_carreras: en la pàgina https://www.ubuntu.cat/ sota la foto gran; a mi em surt en la columna del mig; és la imatge que heu esmentat al Pere_ perquè hi veiés el logo.
<Pere_> es que no hi ha un enllaç, sols sembla que l'hagi d'haver, per tant no es possible copiar-lo...
<rafael_carreras> llavors no és un enllaç, que m'emboliqueu
<giorgiograppa> és un anunci, i com que hi ha la icona del carret de la compra, em pensava que hi havia l'enllaç a la botiga en línia.
<Pere_>          <h2 class="pane-title">       <img src="sites/all/themes/responsive/images/botiga.png" alt="Image" height="25" width="25"> &nbsp;&nbsp;   Botiga    </h2>
<rafael_carreras> internet és el futur
<giorgiograppa> estic mirant a ubuntu.com, per si és allà.
<AniolM_> Jo diria que és un anunci i prou, i que si algú la vol que enviï un email
<rafael_carreras> tinc molta son
<rafael_carreras> i demà treballo
<giorgiograppa> ja ho he trobat! https://shop.canonical.com/?_ga=2.116960526.960873971.1533154884-258548799.1533154884
<giorgiograppa> gràcies, companys, crec que ja ho tinc.
<rafael_carreras> però això no té res a veure amb nosaltres
<rafael_carreras> no entenc res
<Pere_> d'acord, d'acord.... bona nit... un altre dia comprarem samarretes...
<rafael_carreras> ja ho he dit que tinc son?
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit!!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<AniolM_> Bona nit!
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-07-31
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Aquest dissabte trobada piscinera!!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Apartir de les 12h
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> demà faré el recordatori a la llista, per si de cas.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ok
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> ahir vaig trobar el banyador! 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @josepgallart [Aquest dissabte trobada piscinera!!!], Hosti és veritat!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [ahir vaig trobar el banyador! 😊], Jo el porto posat 😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> sí que vas preparat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Soc rostint-me a la platja
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> (per això no he contestat cap email)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> si cal encendre la barbacoa aviseu que mi posare abans
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> jo portaré una amanida d'arròs, així que de moment no cal barbacoa.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Molt be!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [jo portaré una amanida d'arròs, així que de moment no cal barbacoa.], També duies emacs oi? 👀
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No, que portaré cervesa. 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Millor encara 😁
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Dons fins disabte
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 41°42'52.0"N 2°10'02.8"E … Unnamed Road, 08189 Sant Quirze Safaja, Barcelona … https://goo.gl/maps/goMP8pdrKt7qiWC8A
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Abans de arribar al Restaurant La Masia, una casa de fusta
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Veig que hi ha una carretera guai amb revolts per fer amb la moto @rcarreras
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> sí, jo hi aniré en moto 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> i tu?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> També
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Hi aniré des de Ripoll
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> L'adreça a l'OSM, seria això, si ho he fet bé: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/41.71445/2.16595
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Com que a la moto no tinc GPS faig servir l'Aniol Memory Map
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> jo faig servir un post-it 😢
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Urbanització les clotes, carrer les clotes 😁
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> d'acord, ho poso al post-it
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [jo faig servir un post-it 😢], De veritat? :O
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> sí, sí.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [sí, sí.], Dibuixes el recorregut o apuntes l'adreça i prou?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> apunto això:
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Castellar … Sentmenat … Caldes … C-59 Sant Feliu … C-1413b cap a Centelles … Restaurant la Masia
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Doncs no és mala idea
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Apuntar les sortides i tal
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Trobo estrany que no surti volant
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> si tinc el post-it, el puc memoritzar just abans de sortit i el poso a la butxaca per si me n'oblido d'algun lloc.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> perquè el Raphael Memory Map va phatal.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ho posaré en pràctica. L'AMM falla massa.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Jo no vindré, gaudiu molt!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Gaudirem!
<sisco[m]> Segur
#ubuntu-cat 2019-08-01
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Jo tampoc podré venir, seré pel Pirineu buscant la frescor... Que vagi molt bé!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> I disculpeu per l'absència a les últimes reunions, que m'han enganxat en època d'exàmens i en aquelles dates no tinc cap per a res més...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No pateixis, dimecres vinent n'hi ha un altra. 🙂
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Que ho passeu bé!, començo demà vacances i no em va bé el dissabte.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-08-02
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs... Em pense que jo també ho tindré complicat: estic en plena crisi d'insomni i no veig clar que em puga despertar a una hora decent, dissabte. Passeu-ho molt bé!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ens ho passarem bé, no cal que patiu. Ànims amb les vacances i l'insomni!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> I treballarem, que tenim coses per discutir i decidir, i prepararem la reunió de dimecres.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [I treballarem, que tenim coses per discutir i decidir, i prepararem la reunió de …], Uiii, m'acaba de venir un mal de cap...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> vinga va, que t'agrada treballar més que a mi.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Feia broma. Hi ha unes quantes coses de Caliu que t'he de comentar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> ui, hauré de portar els dos barrets
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Pocs però bons!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-08-03
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Tot apunt
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Estic fent voltes per aquí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> No ho trobo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras La teva moto és matrícula GDG
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @aniolm [@rcarreras La teva moto és matrícula GDG?], No
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Em podeu enviar ubicació? 😅
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ara la Roser surt a la porta
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> La moto ja la tinc a dins
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Fés una altra volta, que et veurem
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> As pasat per davant
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Coneix la meva ubicació en temps real a Maps: https://maps.app.goo.gl/CBqU7LPdpcXYk72X9
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> feu envetgeta
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Salut!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Si que feu enveja, sí!
